# Cedar Key, FL



## CISbrown

Hitting it up at Seahorse Reef off of Cedar Key, FL. The bites are huge, the fights are huge, and so are the Spanish Mackerel.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Ceviche!!!!!!!! [smiley=StirPotChef.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice!


----------



## Flyline

Sweet! Gotta have these for smoked fish dip!


----------



## jeross

Sweet Spanish! Sounds like you had fun out there.


----------



## Un-shore

I gotta get up there!


----------



## EbbTide

That's my stomping grounds!  Nice catch man for sure.


----------



## CISbrown

Thanks for the posts! Does anyone have any good suggestions and coordinates for great flats fishing in the Big Bend area?


----------



## EbbTide

Lat Lon Comment
29.09.998 83.38.995 White City Bridge Rubble
29.16.200 83.32.500 Suwannee Reef 19
29.05.763 83.29.774 Cement Cubes
29.04.080 83.26.940 Suwannee Regional Reef 7
29.16.420 83.18.730 Spotty Bottom
29.07.561 83.13.397 Levy County Reef
29.07.564 83.13.396 Levy County Reef
29.06.330 84.21.120 Pirate's Lady Wreck
29.07.200 83.58.900 South Bar Channel #2
29.09.974 83.39.058 White City Bridge Reef
29.10.060 83.39.003 Bridge Rubble
29.10.063 83.39.002 Bridge Rubble
29.10.090 83.38.990 White City Bridge
29.17.280 83.32.790 Suwanee Reef #20
29.16.619 83.22.619 Bronson High Reef
29.08.948 83.22.135 Cedar Key #4 Reef
29.08.970 83.22.080 Cedar Key # 4 Reef
29.17.130 83.15.600 Hedemon Reef
29.07.594 83.13.327 Cedar Key #1 Reef
29.07.550 83.13.309 GOFC Reef #1
29.06.820 83.25.670 Cedar Key Reef #3
29.06.815 83.25.668 GOFC Reef #3
29.06.830 83.25.590 Cedar Key Reef
29.06.840 83.25.570 Cedar Key Reef
29.05.080 83.24.390 Suwanne Reef E
29.16.519 83.23.025 Betty Caster Reef
29.07.266 83.12.300 Florida Power Coal Ash Blocks
28.58.950 83.12.010 Cedar Key Reef #2
28.58.945 83.11.920 GOFC Reef #2
28.59.013 83.11.817 Cedar Key Reef #2
29.04.670 82.55.020 Levy County BigBend Reef
29.05.140 82.54.660 Levy County Regional Reef #2
29.05.430 82.54.360 Levy County Regional Reef #1
29.07.000 82.12.500 Cedar Key Reef 1
29.04.000 83.04.600 Cedar Key #1
29.12.520 83.11.643 Old Bombing Range
29.12.553 83.11.582 Bombing Range
29.12.580 83.11.570 Bombing Range
29.07.480 83.11.690 Florida Power Coal Ash Blocks

Not exactly flats fishing but on a calm day you can run to most of these spots in a micro.


----------



## CISbrown

EbbTide

THANKS for the coordinates!!!! I will definitely keep those in mind on my next expedition.

Phish ON!


----------

